# Fritz Box 7590 - USB Stick überhitzt - defekt



## Plumberx2 (9. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich hatte ca. 1 Jahr einen *Transcend JetFlash 710s USB 3.1 Drive 32GB mit *Metallgehäuse am USB-Port meiner Fritz-Box 7590 (OS: 07.21). Ich habe nur sporadisch darauf zugegriffen.

Zuletzt habe ich den USB-Stick nicht über Fritz!NAS gesehen. Als ich ihn absteckte, war sehr heiß (hat ein Metallgehäuse). Am Desktop-PC als auch am Laptop  wird er an keinem Anschluss und auch nicht unter der Datenträgerverwaltung (auch nicht ohne zugewiesenen Bauchstabe) erkannt. Nach fünf Min. an der Fritzbox ist er wieder extrem heiß (am PC nicht).

Der Stick ist wohl unwiederbringlich defekt, oder?

Braucht man  für die Box spezielle USB-Sticks?

Ich bin nun etwas besorgt, da ich zwar noch keine Ahnung von NAS habe, aber mir eigentlich ein System holen wollte mit 6Tb zum Spiegeln als Backup. Das brauche ich unbedingt.

Das ist nun der zweite USB-Stick, der (unabhäbig von der Fritz!Box) in letzter Zeit plötzlich defekt ist. Sonst hatte ich nie Probleme mit Flash-Speichern außer bei SD-Karten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2021)

Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Der Stick ist wohl unwiederbringlich defekt, oder?


Was sagt der PC dazu?


Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Braucht man  für die Box spezielle USB-Sticks?


Nein.
Ich verwende ger Toshiba, weil die unheimlich langlebig sind.
Hier liegt einer voller von 2005 ohne jegliche Datenfehler.



Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun etwas besorgt, da ich zwar noch keine Ahnung von NAS habe, aber mir eigentlich ein System holen wollte mit 6Tb zum Spiegeln als Backup. Das brauche ich unbedingt.


Beim NAS würde ich zu Synology greifen.
Teuer, aber klasse Interface, bei den teureren Systemen jedenfalls:
https://geizhals.de/synology-diskstation-ds120j-10tb-a2170615.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  .

QNAP geht auch noch:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07FK2Y9CV...geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=FD81gR4SVEpWwktqrMC6A  .


Laß die Finger von den billigen WD-Kästen, das bringt nur Ärger.


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2021)

Kurz zur Info:
Für die 7590 steht inzwischen bereits Fritz OS 7.25 bereit.  

Zu deinen Fragen: 


> Der Stick ist wohl unwiederbringlich defekt, oder?


Wirkt auf den ersten Blick so. Wenn er am Desktop-PC und Notebook nicht erkannt wird, dann kann man stark davon ausgehen. Ich nehme mal an du hast deine Fritz Box auch mal neugestartet? Ist der USB 3.0 Mode in der Fritz Box aktiv? 

Wenn nein, bitte abarbeiten:

Klicke in der Benutzeroberfläche der 7590 auf "Heimnetz".
Klicken im Menü "Heimnetz" auf "USB / Speicher".
Klicken auf die Registerkarte "USB-Einstellungen".
Aktivieren die Option "Power Mode USB 3.0" für den verwendeten USB-Anschluss.
Klicken zum Speichern der Einstellungen auf "Übernehmen".

Hat der PC oder das Notebook irgendetwas zu dem Stick gemeldet?



Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Braucht man für die Box spezielle USB-Sticks?


Das wäre mir nicht bekannt. Das einzige worauf du achten musst, sind die USB-Standards der Fritz Box. Hier werden USB 3.0 ,2.0 und 1.1 unterstützt. Die Fritz Box versorgt USB-Geräte gemäß USB-3.0-Spezifikation mit insgesamt bis zu 900 mA. 



Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Das ist nun der zweite USB-Stick, der (unabhäbig von der Fritz!Box) in letzter Zeit plötzlich defekt ist. Sonst hatte ich nie Probleme mit Flash-Speichern außer bei SD-Karten.


Meine Sticks sind meistens von SanDisk oder Toshiba. Mit denen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. 



> Ich bin nun etwas besorgt, da ich zwar noch keine Ahnung von NAS habe, aber mir eigentlich ein System holen wollte mit 6Tb zum Spiegeln als Backup. Das brauche ich unbedingt.


Synology Diskstation wäre hier die erste Wahl. Alternativ QNAP.  Wenn es Firmendaten sind, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf ein NAS mit RAID 1 oder 5 setzen. Ist letzten Endes eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2021)

Plumberx2 schrieb:


> Braucht man für die Box spezielle USB-Sticks?


Nein.

Aber man sollte unterscheiden zwischen qualitativ hochwertig(ere)n Sticks und den Billigdingern vom Grabbeltisch. Letztere sind nicht dafür gemacht dauerhaft belastet zu werden (was ein Router der so einen Stick als Puffer oder Netzlaufwerk einbindet nunmal gerne tut) und bekommen gerne mal Probleme wenn sie mehr machen müssen als mal 5 Minuten im Betrieb die Fotosammlung von Mutti aufnehmen.

Wenn du einen solchen Stick erwischt hattest (der genannte kostet weniger als 10€ - die Chance ist nicht so klein...) liegts einfach daran dass das Ding (kühl-)technisch unterdimensioniert für Dauerbetrieb ist.


----------



## Eddy24 (9. April 2021)

Moin, also ich kann bestätigen, dass USB Sticks an einer Fritzbox unverhältnismäßig heiß werden. In meinem Fall eine 7490. Ich hatte bis vor einiger Zeit einen 32GB Nano Stick dran. Wenn man den abgezogen hat, konnte man das Metall vom Stick nicht anfassen. das war wirklich extrem heiß. Bei der Größe des Sticks konnte die Wärme auch nirgendwo hin kriechen. Der ist mittlerweile hin. Habe jetzt einen etwas längeren Stick dran mit einem klapprigen Plastikgehäuse. Der verteilt die Wärme vom Anschluss besser. Sollte der auch mal abrauchen, kommt beim nächsten Stick das Gehäuse ganz ab, evtl. klebe ich dann noch ein paar Kühlkörper auf die Chips. Mag darauf auch nicht verzichten, weil ich da kleinere Dateien drauf habe, die ich im ganzen Netzwerk mal brauche und die Fritzbox nunmal eh immer an ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2021)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor einiger Zeit einen 32GB Nano Stick dran.


Von welcher Firma?
Da gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede.


----------



## Eddy24 (11. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma?
> Da gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede.


Von Intenso, Usb 3.0, spielt aber keine Rolle. Selbst der Anschluss von der externen Festplatte, die ich noch dran habe, wird recht warm. Ist also ein FB Problem. Ändert auch nichts, ob man die Anschlüsse nur auf Usb 2.0 laufen lässt. Die Geräte werden sofort warm, ohne dass sie überhaupt aktiv genutzt werden.


----------



## Plumberx2 (11. April 2021)

Danke für die Tips. Q-NAP war der Plan. Schau dann auch Mal nach sinology.

Am PC und am Laptop wird er nicht mehr erkannt. Billig war er letztes Jahr nicht wirklich. Vielleicht liegt es echt am Metallgehäuse.

Die Schritte an der FB sowie das Update werde ich durchführen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Von Intenso,


Alles klar.
Da hätte ich drauf gewettet.


Eddy24 schrieb:


> Selbst der Anschluss von der externen Festplatte, die ich noch dran habe, wird recht warm. Ist also ein FB Problem.


Nein, wie sollte es.
Die Anschlüsse geben maximal 900mA oder 500mA her bei 5V (4,5W oder 2,5W).
Das sollte der Controller des *angeschlossenen Gerätes* herunterregeln im Ruhezustand, nicht die Fritzbox.

Bei schlechten Controllern fließt da eben immer Strom.
Und bei schlechter Kühlung raucht der Stick ab.


----------



## Eddy24 (12. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, wie sollte es.


Entschuldige bitte, aber wie kannst Du da nein schreiben? Deine Argumente stimmen ja, aber wie kannst Du einfach ausschließen, dass die Abwärme von der FritzBox kommt, wenn es dem TE aufgefallen ist, und ich mich diesem Thema auch nur angeschlossen habe, da ich selbst diese Erfahrung gemacht habe? Ich meine, wenn man schon eine Festplatte anschließt, und selbst dort der Usb Stecker heiß wird (nicht aber das Kabel), wird doch wohl irgendwo der Wurm drin sein? Wie auch immer, ich habe mal danach gegoogelt. Selbst 2012 schien das schon ein Thema zu sein, wie hier zu lesen ist: 





						[Gelöst] - 7320: USB-Speichersticks ständig heiss ?!?
					

Warum werden USB-Speichersticks, welche man an die FritzBox anschließt, nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich heiss - egal ob "StandBy" oder gerade darauf zugegriffen wird! Die Speichersticks werden am PC nicht annähernd so warm. Würde mich schon interessieren da hier offensichtlich unnötig Strom verballert...




					www.ip-phone-forum.de
				



Ansonsten nehme ich mal vorweg, in Post 7 steht als offizielle Antwort von AVM: 
*"Erwärmung ist ein normaler Vorgang. Trotz der energieeffizienten Arbeitsweise der FRITZ!Box ist es normal, dass diese abhängig von der Betriebslast eine bestimmte Wärme abstrahlt und die angeschlossenen USB-Geräte dadurch entsprechend wärmer werden."*

Ich hoffe, das beseitigt jetzt alle Zweifel!


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2021)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber wie kannst Du da nein schreiben? Deine Argumente stimmen ja, aber wie kannst Du einfach ausschließen, dass die Abwärme von der FritzBox kommt, wenn es dem TE aufgefallen ist, und ich mich diesem Thema auch nur angeschlossen habe, da ich selbst diese Erfahrung gemacht habe? Ich meine, wenn man schon eine Festplatte anschließt, und selbst dort der Usb Stecker heiß wird (nicht aber das Kabel), wird doch wohl irgendwo der Wurm drin sein? Wie auch immer, ich habe mal danach gegoogelt. Selbst 2012 schien das schon ein Thema zu sein, wie hier zu lesen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies halt mal den 2. Beitrag Deines Links:


> Ich hatte selber mal den Fall, dass man den USB-Stick nach ca. zwei Stunden an der Box kaum noch anfassen konnte. Habe dann einen anderen Stick (diesmal ein billiges Werbegeschenk) angeschlossen, welcher kaum warm wurde.* Ich denke das liegt auch ein Stück weit an den Sticks selber,* und wie die Box damit umgeht.


Genau das, was ich schrieb.

Und ein USB-Stick, der die Abwärme eines Routers nicht aushält, ist nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2021)

Ich muss wuselsurfer da zustimmen. Ich hab privat schon extrem viele Fritz Boxen im Freundes- und Verwandetenkreis verbaut. Allerdings ist da noch nie ein USB-Stick oder eine USB-HDD/SSD über den Jordan gegangen. Völlig egal ob mit USB-Hub oder ohne. 

Bei Sticks und USB-HDD/SSDs gilt das gleich wie bei anderer Hardware: Wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal. 

Also lieber ein paar Taler mehr in die Hand nehmen, und dafür ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt kaufen, als sich später zu ärgern.


----------



## Eddy24 (12. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lies halt mal den 2. Beitrag Deines Links:
> 
> Genau das, was ich schrieb.
> 
> Und ein USB-Stick, der die Abwärme eines Routers nicht aushält, ist nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


Ja danke, das bestätigt mich doch, billiges Werbegeschenk. Nicht die Qualität spielt hier eine Rolle, sondern ob die Wärme nicht dauerhaft die Chips aufheizt. Was bei normaler Länge ja schon reicht. Mein Nano hat halt kaum aus dem Port geragt. Ein Usb Verlängerungskabel hätte da schon geholfen. Wenn Avm das schon bekannt ist, ist doch alles gesagt, gerade wenn dieses Phänomen an PC & Co mit den selben Sticks eben nicht auftritt. Wie mir scheint, führt diese Diskussion hier leider zu nix mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2021)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Mein Nano hat halt kaum aus dem Port geragt.


Die Firma stellt haufenweise Schrott her, das Billigste vom Billgen.
Das war der Grund des Versagens.



Eddy24 schrieb:


> Ein Usb Verlängerungskabel hätte da schon geholfen.


Wenn der Controller Schrott ist, hilft auch kein Verlängerungskabel.


Eddy24 schrieb:


> Wenn Avm das schon bekannt ist, ist doch alles gesagt, gerade wenn dieses Phänomen an PC & Co mit den selben Sticks eben nicht auftritt.


Es tritt aber eben doch auf.
Von Intenso hab ich mehr USB-Sticks weggeworfen, als von jeder anderen Firma.
Und die waren zufällig an keiner Fritzbox angeschlossen


Eddy24 schrieb:


> Wie mir scheint, führt diese Diskussion hier leider zu nix mehr.


Man sollte mal die Fakten betrachten und nicht irgendwelche unbelegbare Aussagen.


----------



## Eddy24 (12. April 2021)

Ich habe jede meiner Aussagen belegt,  Du ignorierst die Fakten. Ich schreibe auch nicht aus Langeweile, sondern nur, wenn ich weiß, wovon ich rede. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. Ich sehe das Thema als gelöst an...


----------



## Plumberx2 (17. April 2021)

Welche USB Sticks oder FBs sind denn da ratsam? Hat denn jemand was an einer FB 7590 dran, was hält? Die FB soll doch als Mediaserver dienen können.

Ich kann nur  für mich sprechen: der Transcend war damals nicht so billig, dachte ich. Er ist klein und wurde halt an der FB sehr, sehr warm - vielleicht wegen dem Metallgehäuse, vielleicht wegen der Kühlung.  Kaputt ist er jetzt. Soviel kann ich sagen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. April 2021)

Ich frage mich gerade wie man überhaupt auf die idee kommen kann einen USB-stick dauerhaft an einer fritze zu betreiben.  Das macht die box auch nicht schneller...   (selbst die 7590 wird wohl irgendwo bei 50 MByte/s dicht machen-> mein linksys WRT lastet das gbit-netzwerk voll aus mit einer ssd dran)
Im normalfall kommt da eine externe 2,5 zoll HDD/SSD ran und gut. Das teil ist immer noch schneller, als die fritzbox die daten ins netzwerk bekommt und ist robuster.


----------

